# Game Fish Aquarium Livestock > General Topics Related To Native Fish Keeping >  food?

## Nemo

is this the food fish humans eat  :lol:

----------


## James

Yes it is.  But there are many species that are kept in the home aquarium as well, and they are quite interesting and have quite a following in the USA, Australia, and other countries.

----------

